# Bandsaw Circle Cutting Jig



## SSF (Feb 2, 2014)

Made a bandsaw circle cutting jig for small circles. Video is

HERE


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Very cool Sumanta.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SSF (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Bill for the kind words.

Cheers!
Sumanta


> Very cool Sumanta.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - fivecodys


----------

